

Wikileaks cable gets German CEO fired over Galileo comment - joe_bleau
http://www.pddnet.com/news-ap-german-firms-ceo-removed-over-wikileaks-cable-011811/?et_cid=991385&et_rid=45624211&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.pddnet.com%2fnews-ap-german-firms-ceo-removed-over-wikileaks-cable-011811%2f

======
metageek
Anybody know if he was right?

